

Billionaire Elon Musk: How I Became the Real 'Iron Man' - peeyushagarwal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh45igK4Esw

======
_random_
Is this youtube comment true?

"None of his ventures are profitable.

His net worth is a joke, and he has been bailed out on multiple occasions."

